# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  ¿Megalosaurio con plumas?

## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20120703/ciencia/a...207031347.html

*Encuentran en Alemania un megalosaurio que tenía «plumas»*

*El fósil, del Jurásico superior, muestra evidencias de estar cubierto de protoplumas, más parecidas a pelos*

AGENCIA SINC
Día 03/07/2012 - 14.23h


HELMUT TISCHLINGER
Los restos fósiles del megalosaurio muestran que el joven dinosaurio estaba cubierto de plumas

Se ha bautizado como Sciurumimus por su cola poblada y espesa, en honor a las ardillas del género Sciurus. Sus restos fósiles muestran que pudo estar cubierto de protoplumas filamentadas, parecidas a pelillos. Este joven dinosaurio es el primer caso de megalosaurio emplumado que se ha descrito y que no está relacionado estrechamente con las aves.

El ejemplar, que vivió en el Jurásico Superior, hace entre 154 y 135 millones de años, se descubrió en una cantera del pueblo alemán de Painten y se expone en el museo municipal de Bürgermeister Müller, en la región de Baviera (Alemania).

Los restos fósiles de pluma en este animal contribuyen a llenar un vacío en el conocimiento de la evolución temprana de uno de los grupos de dinosaurios depredadores más importantes, dice a SINC Oliver Rauhut, paleontólogo de la Universidad Ludwig Maximilian de Múnich, afiliado a la Colección Estatal de Paleontología y Geología de Baviera.

Según ha publicado Rauhut y su equipo de investigadores alemanes en Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS), el buen estado de conservación del fósil indica que tenía una calavera grande y las patas traseras cortas. Las plumas más finas se distribuirían por debajo del vientre y sobre las vértebras dorsales, y tendría plumas por todo el cuerpo.

Sus plumas filamentadas le quitan la exclusiva a sus primos, los celurosaurios, que hasta ahora era el único grupo de terópodos emplumados que se conocían. Los terópodos son un suborden de los dinosaurios saurisquios, ancestros de los actuales pájaros, caminaban a dos patas y eran carnívoros.

Las protoplumas de Sciurumimus son muy parecidas a la de los filamentos de los dinosaurios ornitisquios, el otro gran orden de herbívoros. Nuestro hallazgo es relevante en el árbol genealógico de los dinosaurios depredadores, pero también en su origen común con el resto dice Rauhut. Ahora tenemos evidencias de que los dinosaurios no celurosaurios también tenían protoplumas. Puede que todos los dinosaurios las tuvieran.

Las plumas de este predador no le permitieron volar, según los investigadores, y su principal función fue el aislamiento térmico. La capa solo tiene sentido si estos animales fueron endotérmicos, un indicio más de que estos animales eran de sangre caliente.

La investigación ha contado con la participación de Mark Norell del Museo de Historia Natural de Nueva York (EE UU), uno de los principales expertos en el estudio de los dinosaurios emplumados de China.

----------


## jason

Pues no sé no sé pero eso parece _Made in China_  :Big Grin:

----------

